# Evan Centopani off season diet



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/content/view/2018/234/


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

X 2 . Enjoyed watching


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Yeah very insighfull, i still prefer cooking my food daily, those chicken breasts must be dry after 3-4 days!

I'll be cheering on Evan at the NY Pro he's one of my favourites bbuiders out there at the momment!

(he loves his macademia nut oil doesnt he!!!)


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

matt p said:


> Yeah very insighfull, i still prefer cooking my food daily, those chicken breasts must be dry after 3-4 days!


I cook my chicken in one go and it's fine for five days. Poaching it probably helps it to retain a lot of moisture though rather than grilling.


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

part 2

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/content/view/2020/234/


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

how many days worth of food is it?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What a terribly uncharismatic man. Came across poorly IMO.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> What a terribly uncharismatic man. Came across poorly IMO.


Evan is pretty good as far as BBs go. Have you seen any of the back workout vids Vic Martinez did on MD? They were good if you needed to sleep.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> What a terribly uncharismatic man. Came across poorly IMO.


Disagree entirely mate. Thought he came across very well; funny and laid back. The 2nd part's even better. Had me cracking up when he gets his sister to go through the mandatories:

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/content/view/2020/234/


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

he loves the mac oil he certainly puts alot on id love to know his daily totals.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

A lot of cross hygine going on there


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

The Project said:


> A lot of cross hygine going on there


The knife he used to butterfly the chicken touched all sorts of surfaces.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/content/view/2022/234/

Quite a long (25 min) but interesting video of Evan talking about his prep for the NY Pro including why he's not working with Dave Palumbo, doing a keto diet, working with Kai Greene's trainer Oscar Ardon etc.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Willie said:


> The knife he used to butterfly the chicken touched all sorts of surfaces.


Virtual limp wrist and "oooooooooh" exlamation :lol: .

I'm very slack when it comes to kitchen hygiene - your body needs germs to practice on. Bet centopani's got a strong immune system.

Anyway, this video really drills home the effort you need to put in to get to decent size. Anyone who wants to be a bber and eat out for a few of their meals every day is having a laugh.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i can see why he comes across dull, its a pretty dull video... cooking and chatting to his little sister lol.

seems an ok guy but it was like watching big brother at 3am when they are just talking crap and scratching their ass's


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> I'm very slack when it comes to kitchen hygiene - your body needs germs to practice on. Bet centopani's got a strong immune system.
> 
> Anyway, this video really drills home the effort you need to put in to get to decent size. Anyone who wants to be a bber and eat out for a few of their meals every day is having a laugh.


Your body does need germs to practice on but i wouldn't take any chances when it comes to raw chicken. Get ill from that and a lot of your hard earned gains will go straight down the toilet. I worked in restaurants for a few years while at uni and one thing i learned from it is good hygiene practice in the kitchen.

Agree on your second point. Helps justify why I spend about four hours every Sunday cooking vats of rice, kilos of chicken breast etc.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

having had food poisioning its not something you want. I must sit down and watch those films


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Willie said:


> Your body does need germs to practice on but i wouldn't take any chances when it comes to raw chicken. Get ill from that and a lot of your hard earned gains will go straight down the toilet. I worked in restaurants for a few years while at uni and one thing i learned from it is good hygiene practice in the kitchen.
> 
> Agree on your second point. Helps justify why I spend about four hours every Sunday cooking vats of rice, kilos of chicken breast etc.


That's a fair point. Usually though when preparing chicken a quick wipe on a tea towel and I use the knife again lol - I know, salmonella city. I do need to be more careful.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> That's a fair point. Usually though when preparing chicken a quick wipe on a tea towel and I use the knife again lol - I know, salmonella city. I do need to be more careful.


That's your tea towel infected - what else do you wipe with it? Your kitchen must be riddled.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Willie said:


> That's your tea towel infected - what else do you wipe with it? Your kitchen must be riddled.


Yup. No one ever gets sick though. TBF I've probs started rinsing it with hot water recently.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I liked the vids. Thought he came across well


----------

